
Google Street View Images Reveal the Demographic Makeup of the U.S. - adsouza1
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603779/how-google-street-view-images-reveal-the-demographic-makeup-of-the-us/
======
nl
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13742449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13742449)

------
tombone12
For a site called technology _review_ you'd think they put in the effort to
mention some limitations as well...

I guess one obvious one is that the correlations between cars and demographics
change as cars get older and new cars appear, but I guess this can be useful
for monitoring trends in years between censuses.

